# is this a good buy



## apreno18 (Jun 5, 2012)

i found on a site this combo pack is it a good buy it cost $1,099.00


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Please go to the introduction section and post a introduction. 

Afterwards we can debate which power-tools are the best.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

No. It's a goodbye.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends are we talking pesos?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Isn't there a Handy Manny section for those questions? Or Bob The Builder?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

apreno18 said:


> i found on a site this combo pack is it a good buy it cost $1,099.00


No, that price is a total rip-off and the tools are junk.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

kinds of pricey if you ask me


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

All you need is a hacksaw and some flowgaurd glue and yur set

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> All you need is a hacksaw and some flowgaurd glue and yur set
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


You mean crimpers and cutters.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

You can buy alot of better tools for a 1000! Cordless sawzalls lol!:no:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The guy can't even spell apprentice

The poor guy 
*Occupation *
*is aprenpo plumber *


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

great another spammer to this site


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

Hilti all they way expensive but well worth the money!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Pinnacle said:


> Hilti all they way expensive but well worth the money!



Did not know hilti made cordless tools


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> No, that price is a total rip-off and the tools are junk.



I agree that the price is pretty high (although there are 2 different hammer drills in that package), but in regards to quality my local Milwaukee dealer also carries the full Makita line and I have to say they seem a bit better quality than the Milwaukee M18 tools that I have now. I like my M18 and M12 tools a lot, especially my M12 (Hackzall, PVC shear and copper tubing cutter, die grinder, 3/8" right angle drill).

I have not seen Hilti cordless but I would definitely be interested in trying them. My Hiliti chipping gun and rotary hammer are 2 of the best tools I own.

-Chris


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> Did not know hilti made cordless tools


Yes they do for a long time now theyre 14.4 volt has more power than any Milwaukee Bosch makita 18v


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I think cordless is the future!:laughing:


----------

